# G4 Luffy vs Sengoku



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

G4 endless

How this goes?


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2015)

The Buddha enlightens Luffy in the art of asswhooping.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 18, 2015)

Goku mid (mid-high) diff.


----------



## RileyD (Jun 18, 2015)

Post skip retirement sengoku looks to have lost a LOT of his strength and has become grey haired.
Do Sengokus shockwave attacks work off of blunt force (I'd assume so)? if so he loses because Luffy is immune to blunt force for the duration of G4.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

RileyD said:


> Post skip retirement sengoku looks to have lost a LOT of his strength and has become grey haired.
> Do Sengokus shockwave attacks work off of blunt force (I'd assume so)? if so he loses because Luffy is immune to blunt force for the duration of G4.



I see them attacking internally, somewhat like his own Buddha style of fishman karate.

Sengoku punked the BB pirates as a whole. And we have zero clue what toughness he has. No way I can give it to Luffy based on that.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2015)

Either way extreme diff if this is pre-skip Sengoku.

Luffy probably mid diffs current Sengoku.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 18, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Either way extreme diff if this is pre-skip Sengoku.
> 
> Luffy probably mid diffs current Sengoku.



You've never seen current Sengoku. For all we know, being out in the field again with Garp has rejuvenated him.

Stick to known quantity.


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2015)

Shockwave to the face


----------



## X18999 (Jun 18, 2015)

That shockwave couldn't even knock out Teach's fodder crew members... anyway I'm not sure who'd win but either way it's not going to be easy.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 18, 2015)

November said:


> Shockwave to the face



Won't do shit.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 18, 2015)

Pre-skip burgess with goku ' s hit was as damaged as post-skip burgess after sabo ' s hit

The pipe guy is quite a roger level being

Impressive


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Won't do shit.



Shockwave to your face.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2015)

Current Sengoku seems weaker than MF but who knows.

I believe Sengoku to be on Marco's level so high diff for the Buddha.The guy is still top tier and i'm surprised by some who believe Luffy wins or even mid diff him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 18, 2015)

We can't fucking know . All we know is that Prime Sengoku would trash Luffy as hard as Luffy G4 would trash BoS himself .


----------



## Imagine (Jun 18, 2015)

X18999 said:


> That shockwave couldn't even knock out Teach's fodder crew members... anyway I'm not sure who'd win but either way it's not going to be easy.



None of them are fodder.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 18, 2015)

Imagine said:


> None of them are fodder.



pre-skip some of them were pretty fodder

non of them had haki or DFs

heck even the horse tanked that shockwave


----------



## zoro (Jun 18, 2015)

The horse is called Stronger, he can obviously tank anything

OT: Sengoku takes this, not sure on the diff. Probably high


----------



## tanman (Jun 18, 2015)

Sengoku high diffs.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 18, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> pre-skip some of them were pretty fodder
> 
> non of them had haki or DFs
> 
> heck even the horse tanked that shockwave


You don't need either to be considered strong


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 18, 2015)

Sengoku mid-diffs


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 19, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Current Sengoku seems weaker than MF but who knows.
> 
> I believe Sengoku to be on Marco's level so high diff for the Buddha.The guy is still top tier and i'm surprised by some who believe Luffy wins or even mid diff him.



Can you show the panel of "current" Sengoku where he seems weaker than when he was at Marineford?


----------



## Six (Jun 19, 2015)

King Kong gun should end it.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 19, 2015)

I have always held the belief that Current Luffy gives any Admiral solid mid diff and DD would give one abit more difficulty than that.

This arc seems to validate my stance.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 19, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Can you show the panel of "current" Sengoku where he seems weaker than when he was at Marineford?



No i can't..it's mostly the fact that he retired,got older etc..he and Garp are from the era of Roger..he is old as fuck just as Rayleigh so he could have grown weaker...the younger ones will have to step up now so i doubt he'll be any relevant now...but again who knows..maybe he didn't grow weaker at all.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 19, 2015)

Imagine said:


> You don't need either to be considered strong



name one character in OP that is strong without either haki or DF


----------



## Six (Jun 19, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> name one character in OP that is strong without either haki or DF



Iceberg

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 20, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> name one character in OP that is strong without either haki or DF



*Spoiler*: __ 








Take your pick.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 20, 2015)

Jigen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of those guys have strong Haki.
There's like... no one in One Piece that excels without Haki that's powerful. Even if you've got a powerful fruit, physical abilities w/ Haki separate beasts from the fodder. 

Enel is trash because of that reason. One of the strongest fruits in OP and lacks in the physical department...


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 20, 2015)

Sengoku low diffs. The G4 Luffy wank is unreal


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 20, 2015)

Define fodder, though. Random marines or no-name pirates that get stomped without a mention are fodder.

Lucci didn't have haki, he wasn't fodder.
Kuma didn't show haki, nor did Ivankov.

Would they do well in the New World? Probably not. Doesn't make them fodder.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Define fodder, though. Random marines or no-name pirates that get stomped without a mention are fodder.
> 
> Lucci didn't have haki, he wasn't fodder.
> Kuma didn't show haki, nor did Ivankov.
> ...



Fodder to people at the top, I mean.
I don't even factor in regular marines/pirates; they're irrelevant and obviously the weakest. 

I'm referring to fodder among the named characters.


----------



## RileyD (Jun 20, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Sengoku low diffs. The G4 Luffy wank is unreal



INFINITE g4 is not getting LOW DIFFED by any character, INFINITE G4>>>limited g4. and limited g4 can give time for his crew to escape from ANYONE (except blackbeard perhaps due to negation) in the series if Luffy needs to protect them at the cost of his life.


----------



## MYJC (Jun 21, 2015)

Not sure.

If you look purely at power scaling then Sengoku should win, being a former Fleet Admiral. But he was pretty unimpressive at Marineford and it's possible that he's more known for strategy than power. 


For now I'll give Sengoku the benefit of the doubt and say he wins high-diff.


----------



## tanman (Jun 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Sengoku low diffs. The G4 Luffy wank is unreal




Not at all unreal.
Infinite G4 Luffy can mid diff Doflamingo, someone who was able to stand up to Aokiji and Fujitora and effectively incapacitate Jozu.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 22, 2015)

Sengoku wins, but it will probably require high difficulty. I don't rate MF Sengoku as quite up there with the Yonkou, Akainu, Dragon and Mihawk characters of the world. He's probably slightly below both Kizaru and Aokiji, and unlike them also has to contend purely physically with the pure physical monstrosity known as G4.

Sengoku was very impressive in taking on the BB pirates, but you have to keep in mind that it 1) It was probably mostly BB himself that was a real threat and 2) He wasn't alone, the Marines split their total forces between the WB and pirates, and eventually Garp came in, and the one left with a bunch of bandages in the end despite being in perfect health before that encounter was Sengoku. Nevertheless, I would say that this is the concise showing of his that puts him above G4. For however impressive G4 is, taking on a would-be Yonkou and his whole crew at once is not something I put within the scope of its capabilities. I highly doubt it would beat Gura Teach by himself at all.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Sengoku low diffs. The G4 Luffy wank is unreal



No one is beating G4 Luffy with low difficulty. That powerup is meant to help bridge the gap between Luffy and the true elites of the NW.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 22, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Sengoku low diffs. The G4 Luffy wank is unreal



Only thing unreal is the number of people who still insist Luffy is weak and will never touch the Admirals no matter the quality of his feats.

I mean DD aside (whom he eventually defeated) noone has really gotten the better of any of the Supernovas on a 1v1 basis. I think the time for downplay is past.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 22, 2015)

Another thing to consider, Luffy was able to tank a bit Sengoku with just a pre-skip Balloon


----------



## Amol (Jun 22, 2015)

I consider Sengoku on MF weaker than C3. He wasn't that impressive.
We have 'few' here who rate anybody with tag Admiral above freaking Garp who was famous for bringing Pirate King to near death state .
Sengoku even lacks that hype.
So Sengoku was as strong as C3 in his Prime . Not in his old self.
He needs High diff to beat Luffy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Another thing to consider, Luffy was able to tank a bit Sengoku with just a pre-skip Balloon



I hate MF.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 22, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I hate MF.





Just use the he didn't use haki argument.


----------



## Kaiser (Jun 22, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Just use the he didn't use haki argument.


With high killing intent against a rubber guy from someone who is called a tactician? Then he is dumber than i thought


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 22, 2015)

Some things there is simply no sensible explanation for.

They have started appearing with increasing frequency the longer the series has gone on.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 22, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> With high killing intent against a rubber guy from someone who is called a tactician? Then he is dumber than i thought



Not true.

Maybe he didn't want to kill Ace so that he could be executed the right way.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I hate MF.



MF sucks ass. 

One of the worst arcs in one piece.


----------

